# Faith



## StriperAddict (Jul 7, 2018)

A caller from Oklahoma named Tammy called the Andrew Farley live show to ask how she should view the issues of faith and doubt and salvation. 
Specifically, here were Tammy's questions: 

-How much faith is needed to be saved? 
-What if we experience periods of doubt sometimes? 
-Is there a level of doubt that becomes a deal breaker for God? 
----------------------------------------------

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 7, 2018)

So if you have doubt you should INVESTIGATE it further.
And where/how should you "investigate"?
Pray about it.
Read scripture.
Ask God.
Somebody might want to explain to him what investigate means.


----------

